# CPT For Linx Procedure



## AngieDavis2012 (Mar 19, 2014)

Is there any other code that can be used for this procedure other than unlisted??


----------



## tcooper@tupelosurgery.com (Mar 26, 2014)

We do the LINX procedure and according to CPT there is not a procedure code for this. I use 43289 and in the notes I say "Compare to procedure code 43280" Hopefully they will have a code for this soon...


----------



## AngieDavis2012 (Apr 9, 2014)

This is what we have been coding, just trying to clarify for physician. However, Medicare now has a HCPCS code, C9737 to replace this unlisted procedure. 

Thanks


----------

